# New M



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

SO I took my 325 to the dealer for it's 30K service today, got a 525 Touring as a loaner (what a pig!)

As I perused the dealer I saw they had 2 new M3s in for delivery. A jet black/grey and a Corbon black/black convert.

I really like the Carbon black, looks very cool.
Maybe I need to rethink Topaz....  :dunno:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Haus,

Maybe this will help... 










Damn, I miss that car...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Carbon Black is a gorgeous color. :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks Alex! I've seen 2 of them in as many weeks. One at the track last weekend and the one today.


----------



## .Gravedgr. (Apr 16, 2002)

Here's mine....different types of light make it look different colors....anything from a dark navy blue to a purplish tint to jet black.


----------



## .Gravedgr. (Apr 16, 2002)

Here's 1 more.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *SO I took my 325 to the dealer for it's 30K service today, got a 525 Touring as a loaner (what a pig!)
> 
> As I perused the dealer I saw they had 2 new M3s in for delivery. A jet black/grey and a Corbon black/black convert.
> 
> ...


Yeah, CB looks awesome. I like that color.

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CB is definitely unique, but I saw a Jet Black and Carbon black together a few weeks ago, and I'd choose Jet Black over CB in a heartbeat. JB, when clean, looked really hot.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *CB is definitely unique, but I saw a Jet Black and Carbon black together a few weeks ago, and I'd choose Jet Black over CB in a heartbeat. JB, when clean, looked really hot. *


yup me too, not because i like JB better, but because i think they look pretty much the same to almost everybody and it's cheaper! =)

--Andrew


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Haus,
> 
> Maybe this will help...
> 
> ...


alex, I can't remember why you got rid of that car..refresh my memory


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> alex, I can't remember why you got rid of that car..refresh my memory  *


Because of something called marriage my friend... :bigpimp:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Because of something called marriage my friend... :bigpimp: *


Oh.. :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Because of something called marriage my friend... :bigpimp: *


Don't forget import fees and new house


----------



## porkyzilla (Apr 18, 2002)

maybe this will change your mind, i was going through same thing carbon black or topaz blue lets see if you can guess what i chose after i saw a brand new just picked it up 02 smg topaz blue in person so beautiful


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

.Gravedgr. said:


> *Here's mine....different types of light make it look different colors....anything from a dark navy blue to a purplish tint to jet black. *


:yikes: WOW! Looks awesome! Wanna trade...?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

porkyzilla said:


> *maybe this will change your mind, i was going through same thing carbon black or topaz blue lets see if you can guess what i chose after i saw a brand new just picked it up 02 smg topaz blue in person so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice car!


----------



## .Gravedgr. (Apr 16, 2002)

Chris330ci said:


> *:yikes: WOW! Looks awesome! Wanna trade...?   *


Hahah...sorry, no can do. Even if I wanted to, I think the wife loves the car almost as much as I do. :thumbup:


----------

